# Asthma



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all


Since moving to Dubai in August my asthma has been unbearable!

When living in the Uk I only had to take my blue inhaler once a year, if I was out on a very cold day, around pets or if I had a chest infection. There was not need to take my preventer as any asthma problems were so rare.

Now in Dubai I have been having tightness of chest and shortness of breath everyday and lightheaded ness. I am so ill that I really regret moving here.

My doctor has put my on an anti histamine everyday and one puff of symbicort morning and another puff at night. This is a strong preventer and reliever. Apparently I am allergic to all the allergens in the air..dust, humidity and air con.

If you are an allergy or asthma sufferer I would seriously think twice about moving here as my health has severely deterriorated which is frustrating as I thought the warm weather would be brilliant for my health. I don't mean to put anyone off but I just wish someone had warned me before I uprooted my whole life out here. We did come out for a week last yr to check it out and my asthma had been fine and I was okay for the first month out here so I don't know how people can test first before they move.

I am interested to know how other asthma and allergy sufferers have got on out here. Has your asthma got bad for a while and then eventually settled?

Thanks and sorry for the massive downer and rant!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is because of the dust and sand storms. Even the small ones that cause a little haze, cause huge issues for people with allergies. I do hope you are in an apartment that is well built as that is a big difference. My apartment is not. I can tell because I have sand accumulate on the floor every few days to the point of being noticeable. For coworkers who have breathing issues, is a big problem and they dont seem to get over it. They tend to just leave. Do get a air purifier for your home as well as get one for work if possible. Will help a bit.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Like Jynxgirl mentioned, it could be from the dust and sand storms...

My son is very affected by the same, and when sand storms are blowing, we let him breath from the nebulizer after school to help clear out his lungs.

You might want to give it a try, and try to stay indoor when sand storms are blowing...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You know I had suffered with bronquitis during childhood and had developed allergies to all kinds of dust and even food.

I probably went against all odds...I am bronquitis free for more than 15 years and my allergies are gone. I mean it.

I concur with JYNX get a purifier and have a mask always with you... Just in case...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Since moving to Dubai in August my asthma has been unbearable!
> ...


I have to say, hoping I'm not tempting fate, that my own asthma is much better here than the UK which I put down to the lack of continuous dampness


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I had no allergy issues until I came here but I have had a bad cough and difficulties breathing for the seven months I have lived in Dubai. It's not the only thing that is making life here unbearable but it's the most distressing. I fee for you and hope that the air purifier will help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> I had no allergy issues until I came here but I have had a bad cough and difficulties breathing for the seven months I have lived in Dubai. It's not the only thing that is making life here unbearable but it's the most distressing. I fee for you and hope that the air purifier will help.


Are you still having problems? I remember when you first arrived that you were really sick.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all

Thanks for all the comments and help. It is most appreciated. 

The first thing _ will do tomorrow is buy the air purifier. have heard about salt therapy too and my mum (who is visiting soon) has found me a salt inhaler called salt pipe (it is natural and can be taken along with your other steroid based inhalers). Some people who have chronic asthma (much worst than mine...well worst than what mine was in uk) swear by it and have said they were able to come off their prescription medication. Apparently salt clears the mucus in your lungs!

I also plan on taking up yoga as certain breathing techniques can help with asthma.  also intend to keep the dust down in the house by cleaning / having it cleaned often and  am going to stick strictly to the medication the doctor has told me to take. As we are hoping to start our family soon  thought  should stop my antihistamine as  am worried about being on it if  fall pregnant. Antihistamines have never been tested on pregnant ladies so side effects are not really known.  have found out that Zurtech is the most commonly used one in pregnancy although it has not been tested either. This is all very distressing!

I hope the above plans of action to control my asthma also helps other people who are suffering with allergies / asthmatic symptoms out here in Dubai. My doctor has said that he has never seen as many patients with bronchitis and chest complaints in his 20 years of practicing and he has practiced everywhere! t leaves me to conclude that , along with many other people, am highly allergic to Dubai and with such a strong repel reaction to this place it makes me wonder are we as humans really programmmed to be exposed to such harsh desert conditions? Now  know why deserts are meant to be deserted._


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Are you still having problems? I remember when you first arrived that you were really sick.


That's kind of you to remember and to ask about my health. It is much, much better than before so I hope that reassures others that it is possible to adapt and acclimatise. I've got back to the basics of health and am building back up from there: plenty of water; more sleep; better diet; some exercise; good supplements; and so on.

Thank you for asking! Moral support is a big boost.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

StewartC said:


> That's kind of you to remember and to ask about my health. It is much, much better than before so I hope that reassures others that it is possible to adapt and acclimatise. I've got back to the basics of health and am building back up from there: plenty of water; more sleep; better diet; some exercise; good supplements; and so on.
> 
> Thank you for asking! Moral support is a big boost.


Hi Stewart c

It is reassuring to know that your illness has settled down. Did you have asthma problems too? I hope your health continues to improve.

If anyone else had a bad start out here in Dubai regarding asthma but it has settled down since living here a while I would like to know. Reassurance is always welcome, lol!

Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it really depends on what triggers a person's asthma. With some it's dust, with others, pollen, pets etc. etc. 

As a couple of others have posted, back in the UK I had to take the preventative inhaler twice a day, and the salbutamol (blue) reliever throughout the day. I was even hospitalised once due to an attack.

Since moving to Dubai approx 18 Months ago I've not had to use them, aside from a couple of times when excercising.

The reason for posting this is not to try and make the OP feel bad, but merely in case others thinking of moving here read this and believe that this region is a complete no no for Asthma sufferers.

Hope the air purifier and other measure help kaykher, it's really not nice to have the wheeze.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> That's kind of you to remember and to ask about my health. It is much, much better than before so I hope that reassures others that it is possible to adapt and acclimatise. I've got back to the basics of health and am building back up from there: plenty of water; more sleep; better diet; some exercise; good supplements; and so on.
> 
> Thank you for asking! Moral support is a big boost.


Glad to hear you are doing better and looking after yourself.


----------



## hillary (Dec 11, 2013)

Air purifier would help in filtering air dusts and allergens. That's a mandatory for asthma sufferers aside from the medications and preventions you have to do. When asthma triggers better stay indoor and use a puffer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hillary said:


> Air purifier would help in filtering air dusts and allergens. That's a mandatory for asthma sufferers aside from the medications and preventions you have to do. When asthma triggers better stay indoor and use a puffer.


Holy thread resurrection!

A post in 2012 answered January 2014 - good job they didn't want a quick response!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

My visa is already filed and one of the reasons for me to move from India is very high air pollution in Delhi. My little daughter is already sensitive to bad air and whenever it gets smoggy she develops allergy symptoms such as nasal congestion, dry nose, cough. I was in Dubai in December and again this month and both the times I saw dusty fog. I understand air in UAE is much better than India but there are no stats available online for air quality in UAE. I am also not sure how many times in year air is dusty. I am just concerned how my kid would respond to the air in UAE before we all move. She seemed to do fine when we visited in December.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope you do progress,but In all honesty if the asthma does get worse then leave ASAP,, money is replaceable, a life isn't, sorry if I sound harsh but that's the reality.I bet where you came from you can actually breath in that fresh air,unlike here.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

crt454 said:


> I hope you do progress,but In all honesty if the asthma does get worse then leave ASAP,, money is replaceable, a life isn't, sorry if I sound harsh but that's the reality.I bet where you came from you can actually breath in that fresh air,unlike here.


Thanks for the response. My daughter doesn't have asthama per say, but only symptoms of moderate allergy and my concern is it should not get worse or progress to asthama over the period of time due to poor air. Obviously I can stay there for a couple of months with my family and experiment, but the cost of such an experiment is huge, not just money but also physical stress of relocating, school admissions, etc. I have been searching for a specialist for a view but so far haven't found one.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
People have allergies that react to different pollutants in the air.
I have asthma and for me tree pollen, cold damp air and dust mites causes me problems - so generally my asthma is better here.
In Delhi the smog is caused by traffic fumes mainly from diesel vehicles - cars and trucks.
In Dubai most cars are petrol and only trucks are diesel - so PM10 and NO levels are much lower here.
Sand dust causes problems to most people if breathed in - but you won't be walking outside very often when the dust levels are high (you would be mad to!)
You therefore need to see what your child is reacting to before deciding on the move.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> People have allergies that react to different pollutants in the air.
> I have asthma and for me tree pollen, cold damp air and dust mites causes me problems - so generally my asthma is better here.
> In Delhi the smog is caused by traffic fumes mainly from diesel vehicles - cars and trucks.
> ...


Thank you Steve, that makes a lot of sense. Are there any particular allergy tests to know what exactly in the air child is sensitive to ?


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> People have allergies that react to different pollutants in the air.
> I have asthma and for me tree pollen, cold damp air and dust mites causes me problems - so generally my asthma is better here.
> In Delhi the smog is caused by traffic fumes mainly from diesel vehicles - cars and trucks.
> ...


Hello Steve,

I got my UAE visa and when I got back in India I got blood allergy tests for my daughter as her nose got blocked the moment temperature rose in India causing a rise in pollutants. She was fine when it was raining in the month of April but developed symptoms of allergic rhinitis as soon as it got hot and air quality worsened. We got her antihistamines and nasal spray (corticosteroids), the nose was cleared but within two days she got few rashes on inner thighs ! Doctor says allergy manifested in skin. Her IgE levels was 5700 in the blood test and the reports showed tree allergies, wheat & milk allergy but NO dust or mould allergy. I am not sure if the reports can be fully trusted, for if it was tree allergy or food allergy why it happened as soon as air quality worsened and temperature rose. 

Overall I am determined to move away from Delhi, the most polluted city in the world because I can say from my Child history that it is pollution that is the cause as well as trigger for her allergies & allergic rhinitis. I would really like to know whether she would feel better in Dubai or not, but am clueless.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

currently_indian said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> I got my UAE visa and when I got back in India I got blood allergy tests for my daughter as her nose got blocked the moment temperature rose in India causing a rise in pollutants. She was fine when it was raining in the month of April but developed symptoms of allergic rhinitis as soon as it got hot and air quality worsened. We got her antihistamines and nasal spray (corticosteroids), the nose was cleared but within two days she got few rashes on inner thighs ! Doctor says allergy manifested in skin. Her IgE levels was 5700 in the blood test and the reports showed tree allergies, wheat & milk allergy but NO dust or mould allergy. I am not sure if the reports can be fully trusted, for if it was tree allergy or food allergy why it happened as soon as air quality worsened and temperature rose.
> 
> Overall I am determined to move away from Delhi, the most polluted city in the world because I can say from my Child history that it is pollution that is the cause as well as trigger for her allergies & allergic rhinitis. I would really like to know whether she would feel better in Dubai or not, but am clueless.


Hi,
If her allergy is food related - then it easy to see if symptoms get better or worse as you add or subtract foods from her diet.
Milk (and milk products) is a common problem for people with asthma - known to increase mucus
If she is allergic to trees but not dust - then her symptoms should be better in Dubai - as we have plenty of dust but far fewer trees than Delhi!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If her allergy is food related - then it easy to see if symptoms get better or worse as you add or subtract foods from her diet.
> Milk (and milk products) is a common problem for people with asthma.
> If she is allergic to trees but not dust - then her symptoms should be better in Dubai - as we have plenty of dust but far fewer trees than Delhi!
> ...


I have seen dust hanging in the air most of the time in Abu Dhabi & Dubai. Infact in the morning Burj Al Arab view was completely clear while in the afternoon it was again foggy. Is there anyone who had allergies to something (food or pollen) and also developed allergy to dust in UAE, I would love to know the experience. I myself sneezed couple of times while walking on the roads in Abu Dhabi & UAE but never inside the hotel or house.

Overall, I think we must try to see how she feels. Is there a way to get an open ended contract for apartment rental in Dubai as opposed to a fixed 12 month contract which can not be broken in the middle ?


----------



## naukhaiz (May 14, 2015)

I have suffered a lot due to Asthma and nasal allergies in UAE. My allergies are triggered only by building Air Conditioners. Everyone suggests me to get an Air Purifier. My question is if the allergen enter the room once, how does having the air purifier help. I have had the AC ducts cleaned a lot of time but this doesn't help at all. I am considering buying HEPA filer and putting them on the AC inlet. The issue is that this might lead to low Air flow in the apartment because HEPA filters are at least 1 inches thick and normal AC fans don't create enough pressure to let air flow through HEPA filters. Anyone else having allergic reactions to building ACs and successfully sorted the issue out?


----------



## Kathos (May 13, 2015)

I don't live in UAE (atleast not yet), but I can confirm, Air purifiers do make a difference to someone who has Asthma and does not make a difference how good the A/C is or what place you stay in.
My Wife and I made that mistake once at a 5 star hotel and did not take our own air purifier, she struggled the entire 2 weeks, her inhaler barely helped.
Get one or two, it will make a difference, they come in many different forms, do your research. Most are only suitable for 1 room, or if your lucky one with a large fan, can cover a large open plan area (multiple rooms). I prefer the silent ones myself, but that is just me.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

We just made a summer trip to Thailand for 15 days where air is so clean and pure along with excessive greenery. But unfortunately the indoors in all hotels are poorly maintained - you can see big dust thread-like particles floating inside the hotel room, excessive use of perfumes everywhere from taxi to Mall to hotel corridors, and smell of dampness from Air conditioners as well as Mold growing on the walls. This is true for many 4 star hotels. My daughter was totally fine when outside the house but always had a problem in the room. I believe dust mites, dampness, & Mold was the issue there. If these are the triggers, will she do better in UAE ?


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Kathos said:


> I don't live in UAE (atleast not yet), but I can confirm, Air purifiers do make a difference to someone who has Asthma and does not make a difference how good the A/C is or what place you stay in.
> My Wife and I made that mistake once at a 5 star hotel and did not take our own air purifier, she struggled the entire 2 weeks, her inhaler barely helped.
> Get one or two, it will make a difference, they come in many different forms, do your research. Most are only suitable for 1 room, or if your lucky one with a large fan, can cover a large open plan area (multiple rooms). I prefer the silent ones myself, but that is just me.


I see there are several ACs that have HEPA filters in them and obviously they have more horse power fans. There is no option for you to have it installed in your home ?


----------

